# Mobile Bay



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Last 2 trips:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice haul!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> nice haul!!


great trip.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice catch


----------

